# Cube WLS Pro oder Trek Skye DL Disc ?!



## Kalo (13. Januar 2013)

Huhu liebe Damen

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen.

Meine Tochter soll in die MTB Welt eintauchen und es soll ein solides Rad aber ganz sicher kein High End MTB sein.

Das was ich als Papa Wunsch habe sind Scheibenbremsen am Rad und da sie knapp unter 1,60 cm ist haben Probefahrten ergeben, dass die Damengeometrie deutlich geeigneter ist als kleine Herren MTB.

So kamen diese beiden Modelle in die nähere Auswahl:

Probegefahren ist sie das Cube WLS Pro ( http://www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-pro ) - vom Handling und der Sitzposition her war ich sehr zufrieden ... liegt mit 749.- Listenpreis aber eigentlich was über dem angestrebten Budget ...

Jetzt ist mir im Trek Katalog das Trek Skye DL Disc ( http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/sport/skye/skye_sl_disc ) aufgefallen. Das hat sie aber noch nicht probegefahren - läge aber mit 599.- Listenpreis schon mehr in Papas Wunschrahmen ... 

Kann mir jemand von euch hilfeiche Tips für oder gegen das ein oder andere Rad geben ?
Oder weiß jemand zufällig wo im Raum Oberhausen ein Trek zur Probefahrt steht ?

Freue mich über Rückmeldungen


----------



## 4mate (13. Januar 2013)

http://locator.trekbikes.com/search/results?location=oberhausen&latitude=&longitude=&search_term=

Das Trek hat eine Federgabel _ohne_ einstellbare Dämpfung -> Ausschlußkriterium.
Zudem dürfte es bleischwer sein, das Cube ist mit 13,2 Kg schon _ziemlich _schwer...

Bei beiden ist der Antrieb mit ziemlich bescheidenen ("günstigen") Komponenten bestückt.

Für das vorgesehene Budget wäre der Kauf eines gebrauchten MTB bei 
einem Fahrradhändler oder aus dem IBC Bikemarkt sinnvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bin zwar keine Dame, aber das Cube hatte ich bis Weihnachten in Pflege. Es hat sich bei meinem Sohn auf zahlreichen Touren gut bewährt, zumal es auch in 13 Zoll erhältlich ist und dank WLS-Geometrie sehr gut gepasst hat. Mein Filius ist allerdings erst 1,45 m; für Deine Tochter dürfte es RH 15 Zoll sein, bei knapp 1,60 m.

Ich würde das Cube dem Trek vorziehen, weil es eine Luftfedergabel hat (Trek hat Stahlfedern). Die Luftfederung kannst Du haargenau auf das (vermutlich geringe) Gewicht Deiner Tochter einstellen. Die übrige Ausstattung ist auch besser. Die Shimano-Scheibenbremsen z.B. sind rundum sorglos, quietschen nicht und halten dicht.

Falls Dir der Preis Gedanken macht: Für 549 Euro kriegst Du das Cube als 2012er Modell beim Rabe im München. Guter Händler! Versendet natürlich auch.


P.S.: Tuningtipp: gleich leichtere Reifen drauf, dann rollt es viel besser. Wir haben 2.25er Rocket Rons aufgezogen; keine einzige Panne und ging ab wie Schmitz' Katze.


----------



## Kalo (13. Januar 2013)

Hi

dakne erstmal für die schnellen und hilfreichen Rückmeldungen.
Die Stahlfedergabel beim Trek hatte ich übersehen  - danke für lösen der Tomaten auf den Augen 

Ein Rad aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt wäre auch eine Alternative - doch leider ist es im Damengeometriebereich sehr dünn dort.

Das die Komponenten im dem Preisbereich recht einfach sind ist klar - nur glaube ich, dass die Kraft, die so ein Zwerg in die Pedalen tritt die Ausstattung in der Preisklasse bei weitem nicht an die Grenzen bringt ... 

Der Tip mit Rabe war klasse - aber jetzt kommts:
Probe gefahren war meine Tochter das 17 Zoll - das hat schon sehr gut gepasst.
Spaßeshalber haben wir sie auf das 19 Zoll gesetzt und auch damit kam sie sehr gut zurecht. Sicher ist der Rahmen da noch nicht optimal - aber die Länge zum Vorbau war gut und auch wenn sie über dem Rahmen stand hatte sie gut eine Hand breit Luft um beim umbeabsichtigtem Absteigen nicht in Verletzungsgefahr zu geraten.
Klar ist der Sattel bei 19 Zoll sehr weit unten ... doch wer Kinder hat weiß, dass sie gerade in dem Alter schneller wachsen als das Gras im Garten  
Daher tendiere ich zu 19 Zoll - bei Rabe leider ausverkauft ....ebenso wie 17 Zoll - 15 Zoll ist doch zu klein ...


----------



## Sentilo (13. Januar 2013)

Knapp unter 1,60 und 19 Zoll? Das is ja 'n Ding. Meine Frau fährt bei gleicher Größe max. 16 Zoll. Aber die wächst auch nicht mehr


----------



## Kalo (13. Januar 2013)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Aber die wächst auch nicht mehr




Ich war mir da auch unsicher ob es passt - schloss sich für mich auch von der Logik her aus ... aber Versuch macht klug wie man so schön sagt ...

Auch der Verkäufer war recht überrascht, dass es passt. Hin und her gemessen - den wichtigen Check mit dem Rahmen ... alles gut.


----------



## appleTINI (13. Januar 2013)

bei ebay kann man manchmal auch schöne schnäppchen schlagen, hab meins auch darüber bekommen.
einfach mal die augen offen halten und nichts auf krampf kaufen wollen, das ist meist die beste einstellung ;-)


----------



## Kalo (20. Mai 2013)

So
da es vielleicht doch den ein oder anderen interessiert ... es ist was ganz exotisches geworden 
Meine Tochter - mittlerweile knapp über 1,60 m groß fährt nun sehr zufrieden ein:

Cube Acid 29 mit einem 15 Zoll Rahmen ... durch den kleinen Rahmen passen die großen Räder super - fährt damit sehr sicher schon einfache Trails  ...

Beratung war top - alles mögliche und unmögliche Probegefahren ... wie immer muss ich allen recht geben die sagen:

Ab ins Fachgeschäft mit gutem Berater und Probefahren, Probefahren, Probefahren ... 

Danke nochmal für eure Ideen und Anregungen ...


----------



## Nikibo (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo...ich weiss, es hat sich mittlerweile sowieso erledigt, möchte trotzdem noch loswerden, dass Ihr mit Cube sicher für den Anfang voll zufrieden sein werdet.

Meine Tochter, 1.70m groß, fährt seit 2 Jahren das Cube WLS Pro und wir sind super zufrieden damit. Es geht wirklich ab, habe es selber getestet, und sie ist mir ständig vor der Nase. Zugegebener WEise bin ich nicht ganz so durchtrainiert, wie sie, fahre aber selber einen Stumpjumper FSR.

Das Cube ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältniss sicher mit vorne und wir haben beim Händler direkt sogar noch etwas handeln können und zusätzlich den Umschalter und das Schaltwerk hinten auf eine Klasse besser umgebaut bekommen.


----------

